# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Наконец-то учёные начали говорить о пользе молока!!!

## Милана

http://deti.mail.ru/roditeljam/molok...she_chem_voda/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Учёные многие не переставали говорить о пользе молока. Только часто им невдомёк, что холодное молоко не у всех усваивается.  У большинства людей холодное молоко вызывает слизь и другие капха–болячки. Нашим учёным надо подружиться с аюрведой и ГОРЯЧИМ молочком. Тогда цены им вообще не будет :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В советское время все время говорили о пользе молока, рекламировали его, особенно для детей. Но точно так же и пользу трупоедения рекламировали. Западные ученые "открыли" вред молока. Но по сути разницы нет, и те и другие в глубоком невежестве. Мы, конечно, можем использовать их выкладки для проповеди, но сами должны понимать, что это всё несерьезно  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Учёные иногда и интересные вещи говорят. Я три года назад читала замечательную статью о молоке,там приводились просто потрясающие
данные одного из светил Советской биологии и медицины,очень известная всем фамилия,но я просто боюсь перепутать,не то Вернадский,не то
Сеченов,помню,что очень известная личность,но я, к сожалению,статью не сохранила и до сих пор найти её не могу. Хотя это должно быть в
какой-нибудь медицинской энциклопедии или пособии,статья именно оттуда перепечатана была. Там говорилось,что этот учёный при каких-то
не то кишечных,не то желудочных заболеваниях пробовал людей,лежащих в стационаре, на одном молоке держать. И пришёл к выводу,что от
чисто молочной диеты кишечник человека становится стерильным. Там ещё много чего умного и научного про молоко было написано,
очень хочется найти эту статью. Я уже много времени потратила на её поиски,но пока что ни как.

----------


## SlavaSG

Аюрведа не рекомендует утолять жажду молоком, кому верить  :doom:

----------


## Петр Иванович

Ща прям все пойдут молоко покупать! :go:  :pooh_birth_day:

----------


## vedamurti das

Китай и молоко http://www.rg.ru/2008/09/23/moloko-rus.html (я не знаю ,выкладывал ли кто-то это ранее)).

----------


## Джива

> Ща прям все пойдут молоко покупать!


сначала попробуйте найти корову...
молоко наших магазинов напоминает мне "восстановленный автомобиль", двигатель от одного, кузов от другого, а кондиционера вообще нету...

сначала его разбирают
молочный жир сьедают сами
сывороточный протеин продают бодибилдерам
оставшееся смешивают назад, и продают следующим
те разбавляют смесь порошков физраствором, и продают расфасовщику в жидком виде под кодовым названием "молоко"

расфасовщик наливает его в пакет с надписью(не содержит сухого молока) и продает желающим

желающие кидают в него кислоту и видят что вместо творожного кома из раствора вываливается назад все тотже порошковый "снег", потамучто белок уже был денатурирован сушкой и измельчением, а в остатке почти прозрачная как вода "сыворотка" в которой пользы столькоже сколько в купленных за 15р "Есентуки 4"

Прабхупада говорил "надо пить, пусть даже такое...", проблема в том что скоро оно не будет иметь ничего общего не только с коровами, но и вообще с млекопитающими...

бактериологический казеин - пищевой субстрат будущего...  :mmm: 
китайцы признались, что уже научились делать неотличимые от оригинала куринные яица, а они посложнее молока будут...

----------


## Милана

По богатству и разнообразию своего химического состава молоко намного превосходит любые другие продукты питания. В нем содержится свыше сотни разнообразных веществ, в том числе более 30 жирных кислот, 20 аминокислот, 3 вида молочного сахара, 15 витаминов, 40 минеральных веществ, углеводы, различные ферменты, гормоны, пигменты и другие вещества, необходимые организму для поддержания нормальной жизнедеятельности. Это характеризует молоко и получаемые из него продукты как наиболее полноценные и легкоусвояемые.
Нет другого продукта питания человека, который мог бы конкурировать с молоком. Необходимо отметить и то, что многие компоненты молока не повторяются ни в каком другом продукте питания и все они необходимы для нормальной жизнедеятельности организма.

----------


## Милана

При переработке молока на масло в пахту переходит почти весь лецитин, который предупреждает склероз. Поэтому пахта полезна пожилым людям.

----------


## Милана

Выдающийся русский ученый СП. Боткин оценивал молоко как «драгоценное средство при лечении болезней сердца и почек».

----------


## Милана

В глубокой древности придавалось большое значение сыворотке. Ею лечили проказу, эпилепсию, параличи. Наиболее целебной считалась сыворотка из козьего молока, которую применяли при лечении ожогов, лихорадки, различных отравлений, в том числе ядами, ртутью, серой и свинцом.

----------


## Милана

Состав коровьего молока

    белки – 2,9 г
    жиры – 3,2 г
    углеводы – 4,7 г
    вода – 88,4 г
    сахариды – 4,7 г
    органические кислоты – 0,1 г
    зола – 0,7 г
    Витамины (в мг): витамин А – 0,02, витамин В1 – 0,04, витамин В2 – 0,2, витамин В3 – 0,4 витамин В6 – 0,05, витамин В9 – 5, витамин В12 – 0,4, витамин С – 1,3, витамин D – 0,05 мкг, витамин Е – 0,09, витамин Н – 3,2, витамин РР – 0,1.
    Минералы в мг: калий – 146, кальций – 120, магний – 14, натрий – 50, железо – 0,1, сера – 29, фосфор – 90, хлор – 110, холин – 23,6.
    Минералы в мкг: цинк – 400, марганец — 6, медь – 120, молибден – 5, йод – 9, кобальт – 0,8, селен – 2, фтор – 20, хром – 2, алюминий – 50, олово – 13, стронций — 17.

Калорийность коровьего молока – 58 кКал на 100 г

----------


## Милана

Свежее цельное молоко обладает бактерицидным свойством – оно уничтожает попадающие в него микроорганизмы.

----------


## Милана

Гиппократ исцелил множество пациентов от чахотки с помощью козьего молока.

----------


## Милана

Свежее коровье молоко представляет собой раствор более двухсот различных органических и минеральных веществ. Важнейшей составной частью являются белки. Пол-литра молока – это почти одна треть суточной потребности человека в животном белке. Белки молока состоят из казеина, альбумина и глобулина. Последний обладает антибиотическими и иммунными свойствами, служит источником антител, защищающих наш организм от инфекции. Из казеинов в процессе переваривания образуются вещества, оказывающие влияние на мозговое кровообращение, поэтому молоко незаменимо для людей, страдающий сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями. Белок молока является полноценным по содержанию аминокислот, в нем много такой важнейшей и незаменимой аминокислоты, как лизин. Под воздействием соляной кислоты и ферментов белки молока в желудке свертываются мелкими хлопьями, что значительно облегчает их переваривание и усвоение. В результате их усвояемость составляет 96 – 98 %.

----------


## Милана

Миф первый: молоко взрослому во вред

Наоборот, молоко незаменимо для людей пожилого возраста. Особенно для женщин: ведь из-за снижения гормонального фона кальций постепенно начинает вымываться из организма и кости слабеют. Отсюда – угроза остеопороза, тяжелых переломов. Народная медицина рекомендует в таких случаях грызть мел, то есть кальций в чистом виде; между тем в молоке он содержится в связанной форме и, значит, усваивается гораздо лучше. Недаром в Японии врачи советуют женщинам ежедневно выпивать стакан молока, чтобы поддержать баланс кальция в организме. Есть мнение, будто взрослый организм не в состоянии переработать молочные сахара. Дело в том, что лактоза расщепляется на два сахара: глюкозу и галактозу. Так вот, с перевариванием последней у человека старше сорока действительно могут возникнуть проблемы. Но это естественный процесс, свойство организма. И выход здесь найти довольно просто – перейти со свежего молока на кипяченое, в котором лактоза уже частично расщеплена, или на любые кисломолочные продукты.

----------


## Милана

Версия эксперта НИИ питания РАН Михаила Гурвича
Молоко против давления

Молоко – это слабый возбудитель желудочной секреции, поэтому оно очень полезно для тех, кому нужно щадящее питание, – больным язвой и гастритом с повышенной кислотностью. В молоке много кальция, а значит, оно необходимо и тем, кто страдает остеопорозом. А поскольку молоко усиливает выведение жидкости из организма, его часто рекомендуют пить при отеках. Кроме того, оно помогает при атеросклерозе, а также при хронических заболеваниях печени и желчного пузыря.

----------


## Милана

Благодаря высокому содержания калия в молоке оно способствует уменьшению уровня сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. Калий также необходим для укрепления сосудов, он помогает гипертоникам снизить давление.

Молоко очень хорошо помогает при изжоге, так как снижает уровень кислотности в желудке. Несмотря на то, что молоко вполне самостоятельный продукт, его можно употреблять с такими фруктами как клубника, смородина и черника.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Гиппократ исцелил множество пациентов от чахотки с помощью козьего молока.


Козье не котируется. Не те гуны.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Козье не котируется. Не те гуны.


козье тоже благостный продукт хоть и в меньшей степени

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> козье тоже благостный продукт хоть и в меньшей степени


Козье молоко, как правильно заметил Махабхарата прабху, находится в другой гуне, а именно - в гуне страсти.

----------


## vedamurti das

Расскажите о методах определения гун.
В любом случае, пищу в гуне страсти (слишком горячую/соленую/перченую/....) предлагать Кришне можно ))

----------


## SlavaSG

интересно а человеческое молоко к какой гуне относиться?
наверно это зависит от того в какой гуне он находиться

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Я не специалист. На ваши вопросы лучше ответит специалист по аюрведе. Знаю только, что козье молоко в гуне страсти. И ставить его на одну ступеньку с коровьим не стоит. В частности специалист по аюрведе доктор Олег Торсунов сказал по козье молоко: "Оно может лечить, но очищать сознание - не может. Потому что коза находится в страсти. "

----------


## Милана

Великий русский учёный физиолог И. П. Павлов писал о молоке: «Между сортами человеческой еды в исключительном положении находится молоко, и это согласное признание как обыденного опыта, так и медицины. Всеми и всегда молоко считается самой лёгкой пищей и даётся при слабых и больных желудках и при массе других тяжёлых общих заболеваний, например сердечных, почечных и т. д. ... Молоко изуми*тельно выделяется из ряда других сортов нищи, приготовленной самой природой».

----------


## Милана

И.П.Павлов определил, что молоко (как и другие молочные продукты) легко и практически полностью усваивается организмом человека. Например, белки молока усваиваются на 98%, молочный жир — на 95%, молочный сахар — на 98%. Точно также практически полностью усваиваются остальные питательные вещества, в первую очередь витамины.

----------


## Милана

Отчего же так происходит?

Дело в том, что многие витамины жирорастворимы, и молочный жир становится для них идеальным растворителем. Молочный жир помогает витаминам проникнуть в организм человека точно так же, как горячий чай делает это с кусочком сахара.

----------


## Милана

Отчего же так происходит?

Дело в том, что многие витамины жирорастворимы, и молочный жир становится для них идеальным растворителем. Молочный жир помогает витаминам проникнуть в организм человека точно так же, как горячий чай делает это с кусочком сахара.



 а также: 


    35 мг полезнейших CLA (жирных кислот с противораковым действием)
    набор из 10 аминокислот – триптофана, треонина, изолейцина, лейцина, лизина, метионина, фенилаланина, валина, аргинина, гистидина
    полезнейшие вещества холин и бетаин, а так же магний и цинк

----------


## Милана

Белки молока полезнее белков мяса и рыбы. Один из белков - глобулин укрепляет иммунитет, защищает организм от инфекций. Белки молока содержат все 20 необходимых аминокислот, в том числе 8 незаменимых аминокислот. Отсутствие хотя бы одной из восьми грозит нарушением обмена веществ.

В состав молока входят практически все элементы периодической системы Менделеева. В нем содержатся соли кальция, калия, натрия, магния, железа, лимонной, фосфорной, соляной кислот и ряда других. Все они находятся в молоке в легко усвояемой форме. Ни одна пища не передает кальций и фосфор организму лучше молока.

Удивительно то, что молоко не только само является источником кальция, но и помогает организму усваивать кальций из других продуктов - злаков, овощей, фруктов.

Молоко содержит микроэлементы: кобальт, медь, цинк, марганец, фтор, бром, йод, кремний, бор, ванадий и др. Микроэлементы необходимы для восстановления крови, лимфы, желудочного и кишечного сока, пота, слюны, слез и т. д. Без них невозможна работа желез внутренней секреции.

Молочный сахар - лактоза - нормализует жизнедеятельность полезной кишечной микрофлоры. Лактоза - стимулятор нервной системы, лекарство при сердечно-сосудистых заболеваниях.

Молочный жир отличается от других жиров животного и растительного происхождения, прежде всего, тем, что легко усваивается. В его состав входят все известные жирные кислоты, в том числе и незаменимые, те, которые не вырабатываются организмом.



И это еще не все…

В молочном жире содержится эргостерин или провитамин D2, который при облучении ультрафиолетовым светом превращается в витамин D. Именно на него рассчитывают врачи, прописывая детям и взрослым солнечные ванны.



Но и это еще не все!

Мало того, что молочный жир является прекрасным растворителем витаминов, он еще и сам богат витаминами A, D, Е и К, которые почти отсутствуют в других жирах.

----------


## Милана

С помощью молока можно легко вывести свежее чернильное пятно. Рекомендуется протирать молоком золоченые рамы и зеркала.

----------


## Милана

Древняя примета, свидетельствующая о том, что в грозу молоко киснет быстрее, действует и сейчас, когда условия производства и хранения молока изменились кардинальным образом. Биохимики полагают, что виной тому длинноволновые электромагнитные импульсы, однако причины этого явления до сих пор не изучены.

----------


## Милана

Кстати, любительницы молока занимаются в тренажерном зале более эффективно, к такому выводу пришли ученые из Университета МакМастера в США. Они выяснили, что женщины, которые выпивают два больших стакана молока в день, после тренировки на тренажерах теряют больше жира и лучше подтягивают мышцы, чем те, кто пьет энергетические напитки.

----------


## Милана

Академик И. П. Павлов писал, что «молоко считается самой легкой пищей и дается при слабых и больных желудках и при массе тяжелых общих заболеваний». Профессор С. П. Боткин считал, что молоко может помочь в излечении болезней печени и почек. Как лечебный продукт ценили молоко и древние врачи: Гиппократ назначал его больным туберкулезом, Авиценна утверждал полезность молока для ослабленных детей.

----------


## Милана

Высокое потребление молочных продуктов в детстве может продлить жизнь. Люди, которые употребляли много молочных продуктов в детстве, могут прожить дольше, считают британские исследователи. Ученые опросили приблизительно 4374 человек, которые в школьном возрасте приняли участие в исследовании в Бристоле и Квинсленде, проводившемся 65 лет назад. Оказалось, что среди участников эксперимента, употреблявших в детстве много молочных продуктов, почти нет страдающих сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями. Несмотря на высокое содержание жиров в потребляемых продуктах, не было замечено никаких отклонений в работе сердца, артерий, а также повышенного уровня холестерина.

----------


## Милана

В конце XIX века петербургский врач Карелль применил молоко для лечения заболеваний желудка, кишечника, печени и других болезней. Причем он впервые использовал обезжиренное молоко, постепенно увеличивая дозу от 3 до 12 стаканов в сутки и не давая больному другой пищи в течение нескольких дней. Такой метод лечения полностью оправдал себя и был одобрен Боткиным.

----------


## Милана

Почти повсеместно молоко активно использовалось и в народной косметике. Так, в Древнем Риме ослиное молоко считалось самым подходящим средством против, морщин. Помпея, вторая жена Нерона, принимала ванны из молока ослиц, и во время путешествий ее обычно сопровождало стадо из 500 этих животных. Авиценна утверждал, что молоко сводит безобразные пятна на коже, а если его пить, очень улучшает цвет лица, особенно если пить с сахаром. Творожная сыворотка, будучи втертой в кожу, уничтожает веснушки. И все же во все времена молоко ценилось главным образом за свои удивительные питательные свойства. По меткому выражению И. П. Павлова, молоко - это и изумительная пища, приготовленная самой природой. Молоко довольно калорийно: в 100 г. его более 60 килокалорий. Так что пол литра молока вполне достаточно, чтобы удовлетворить треть суточной потребности организма в энергии.

----------


## Милана

Когда азербайджанского долгожителя Меджида Агаева , перешагнувшего за стосорокалетний рубеж, спросили, что он ест, он назвал молоко, брынзу, простоквашу и овощи. В селе Дуго-Поле в Югославии стодесятилетнюю крестьянку Ирбишу Хрвачич спросили, что предпочитает есть она. За всю свою жизнь она никогда не болела и не обращалась к врачам. «Я всегда предпочитала молочные продукты» — ответила долгожительница.

----------


## Милана

В XVIII веке Гоффман впервые обратил внимание на использование молока в качестве противоядия и предлагал его разводить минеральной водой. Он считал молоко противосудорожным средством, замедляющим и успокаивающим движения, полагал, что оно улучшает состав крови и выводит вредные вещества из организма.

----------


## Милана

В «Полном и всеобщем домашнем лечебнике» Г. Бухана , переведенном и изданном в Москве в 1780 г ., о молоке сказано как о лучшем средстве, наряду с овощами, для лечения цинги. Наибольшему распространению лечения молоком в России способствовал Ф. И. Иноземцев (1802—1869). Он предложил свои способы лечения молоком туберкулеза легких, бронхита, плеврита, бронхиальной астмы, желудочно-кишечных заболеваний, цинги, холеры, нервных болезней. В 1865 г . петербургский врач Ф. Каррель описал свыше 200 случаев успешного применения снятого молока при сердечной декомпенсации, циррозе печени, болезнях легких, ожирении, подагре. С. П. Боткин оценивал молоко как «...драгоценное средство при лечении болезней сердца и почек». Ему же принадлежит идея введения в молоко для лучшего его усвоения углекислого газа. В конце XIX века благодаря классическим исследованиям И. П. Павлова и его учеников была подведена твердая научная база под изучение процессов пищеварения и подтверждена особая ценность молока и молочных продуктов в питании человека и животных. Молоко незаменимо для питания истощенных, утомленных и ослабленных людей. Оно повышает сопротивляемость организма и нормализует обмен веществ.

----------


## Анатоль

Россияне пьют антибиотики стаканами.

В распоряжении редакции «МК» оказались результаты лабораторного анализа, проведенного Национальным союзом защиты прав потребителей, который решил протестировать реализуемое в рознице молоко отечественных производителей на наличие в нем антибиотиков. Проверку не прошел ни один из пяти тестовых образцов — в каждом из них присутствовали пенициллин, тетрациклин, стрептомицин и незначительное количество левомицетина. Сами по себе эти препараты существенного вреда здоровью потребителя нанести не могут, однако их регулярное потребление может привести к серьезным последствиям.

Подобные антибиотики применяются в животноводстве с целью профилактики заболеваний и для лечения больного скота. И хотя российским техническим регламентом на молоко и молочную продукцию использование подобных лекарственных препаратов строго запрещено, многие отечественные молокозаводы этим правилом пренебрегают, тем самым существенно экономя на стерилизации своего продукта.

По словам председателя Национального союза защиты прав потребителей Павла Шапкина, в 2011 году общий объем производства сырого молока в России составил 31,7 млн. тонн. И в более чем 80% продукции присутствовали вышеуказанные антибиотики. «Мы добиваемся внесения изменений в федеральный закон „О защите прав потребителей“, которые обяжут производителей молока указывать на упаковке информацию о содержании в продуктах питания антибиотиков и других консервирующих антимикробных композиций», — говорит Шапкин.

По данным общественной организации, регулярное употребление молока с остатками пенициллина и других препаратов может вызывать дисбактериоз и аллергические реакции у людей с повышенной чувствительностью, а также возникновение к ним устойчивости организма. Другими словами, при лечении определенных заболеваний применять эти антибиотики уже будет бессмысленно.

Подробно тут :
http://wec.ru/?f_id=62&NewsID=46478&...s_content_view

----------


## Милана

В молоке найдена чудодейственная молекула

http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/974297/

Команда ученых из Федеральной политехнической школы Лозанны под руководством профессора Йохана Аурвекса обнаружила молекулу (присутствующую в натуральном виде в молоке и других продуктах), известную как никотинамидрибозид, которая обладает исключительной пользой для здоровья,сообщает «WordScience.org».

Эффективность данной молекулы была проверена на живых организмах, в частности на мышах. Результаты впечатлили. Оказалось, что никотинамидрибозид играет важную роль в:
1) предотвращении ожирения: мыши, в рацион которых входил корм с высоким содержанием жира и никотинамидрибозид, весили намного меньше (60%), чем те, которые употребляли тот же корм, но без каких-либо добавок.
2) улучшении работы мышц: мыши, которых кормили примесями, содержащими никотинамидрибозид, обладали лучшей выносливостью, что было подтверждено результатами микроскопического исследования их мышечных волокон.
3) уменьшении потребления энергии: после 8-недельного питания, дополненного никотинамидрибозидом, мыши продемонстрировали лучшую теплоустойчивость в кондиционированной среде.

Ученые предполагают, что данный эффекты – результат улучшения функций митохондрий. Путем дальнейших исследований они смогли выяснить, что добавки с никотинамидрибозидом опосредованно стимулируют активность энзимов суртуина. Эти энзимы улучшают метаболические функции, связанные с митохондриями, такие как сжигание липидов и способность клеток к окислению.

----------


## Милана

Йогурт защитит

Американские ученые из Техасского университета после длительных исследований выяснили, каким образом происходит взаимосвязь между кишечником и его микрофлорой и общим состоянием нервной системы человека.

Так, различные йогурты раньше воспринимались только как продукты, благотворно влияющие на работу желудочно-кишечного тракта и улучшающие микрофлору кишечника. Но исследователи нашли еще одну сторону действия полезных кисломолочных бактерий – пробиотиков.

В результате исследований ученые доказали, что пробиотики, которые в больших количествах содержатся во всех кисломолочных продуктах, оказывают влияние не только на желудочно-кишечный тракт, но и на психическое состояние человека. Поэтому людям, которые подвергаются частым стрессам, специалисты рекомендуют употреблять больше йогуртов и других кисломолочных продуктов, способных снимать беспокойство.

Порция йогурта в день защищает организм от инфарктов и инсультов, считают диетологи из Госпиталя сэра Чарльза Гарденера в Перте (Австралия).

Эксперты полагают, что йогурты выступают в качестве профилактики истончения кровеносных артерий у людей среднего и старшего возраста. От этого фактора зависит состояние сердечно-сосудистой системы.

Есть предположение, что йогурты увеличивают уровень «хорошего» холестерина в крови, за счет чего и проявляется профилактический эффект. Эксперимент показал, что для его достижения нужно употреблять 100 г йогурта в день.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Милана! Вдохновляет :smilies:

----------

